# Drehendies dingsbums



## C4R7M4N (26. Dezember 2002)

Mit welchen Programm macht man so ein drehteil. Ka Ahnung wie das heißt.

http://www.team-why.de/design/cs.gif
Des is von http://www.Team-why.de

und wo find ich das ?


----------



## Tim C. (26. Dezember 2002)

Das Dingsbums nennt sich Animated GIF.

Im Grunde in irgendeinem 3D Programm die Drehung erzeugen und dann wenn das 3D Programm Gif Export unterstützt damit ansonsten Einzelbilder exportieren und in dem AnimatedGIFMaker zusammensetzen, Dabei dann vorher eventuell in den Einzelbildern die Transparenten bereiche löschen, damit die auch wirklich transparent sind.

Wo bekomme ich das her...3D Programme: Links zu Trial Versionen finden sich im 3D Forum...GifMaker musste mal bei google Suchen.

btw ich find die Fragestellung und das Betreff mal wieder göttlich


----------



## Christoph (26. Dezember 2002)

1. Möglichkeit

Pfad in Illustrator oder Freehand erstellen und in Swift 3d wider importieren.

2.) Cinema 4d
Ebenfalls Pfade in Illustrator machen und in cinema4d wieder importerien. Danach eine einfache Animation und Extrude+ Hypernurbs 

und fertig

achja, als gif swf oder avi abspeichern


----------



## Tim C. (26. Dezember 2002)

und damit soll der Jung was anfangen können ? Meins ist ja undurchsichtig aber deins ??? 

Achja wenns ne Einfache Drehung sein soll und das Objekt sagen wir mal keine Tiefenverformung hat, also man sozusagen auch einzelne Buchstaben einer Objektfont nehmen könnte, dann gehts meine ich auch mit Xara 3D.


----------



## Christoph (26. Dezember 2002)

:-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## C4R7M4N (26. Dezember 2002)

hmm... ein sack kartoffeln weiß genau soviel wie ich über das imprt exort programmzeug.  HIHI  

ich versuchs einfach noch etwas vieleicht wirds ja was.

Also thx Leutz. für eure Hilfe.


----------



## SHViperia (5. März 2003)

Hmm...wenn du *3D Live Grafix SE* (von IMSI) hast, dann kann ich dir weiter helfen.

Hast du´s?


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2003)

Ist das jetzt hier der neueste trend 3-6 monate alte threads wieder hochzuholen ???


----------

